# Will heat molding help my boots?



## alxmlr789 (Jun 4, 2014)

Finn said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have 2 pair of boots, and both boots have a problem.
> 
> ...


Are they new? I'm assuming so. If they are, they are supposed to be snug out of the box. They should form to your foot naturally. 

If you've got foot pressure problems (Wide feet it sounds like), get yourself a fit kit with a toe cap, that should blow out the toe box when you heat mold. 

https://intuitionliners.com/tools/

If you don't want to spend the money on a fit kit, cut the toes off two socks (cut them just past the ball of your foot where your pain points are), and put the "home made" toe caps on before your sock. Put a THIN snowboard sock on, and heat mold properly. Don't heat mold with a really thick sock or you'll mess up the fit of it where it doesn't hurt.


----------



## Finn (Dec 10, 2013)

alxmlr789 said:


> Are they new? I'm assuming so. If they are, they are supposed to be snug out of the box. They should form to your foot naturally.
> 
> If you've got foot pressure problems (Wide feet it sounds like), get yourself a fit kit with a toe cap, that should blow out the toe box when you heat mold.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your response!

I heard about the heat molding kit, but I was planning on letting the store do it for me.

Indeed I do have wide feet, and I think this is the my problem. But does heat molding these boots give them a bit tider toebox so my toes aren´t cramped up against the sides anymore?


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Absolutely have your boots heat fit. If they have heat moldable liners they are designed to be molded. Normal pack-out is no substitution for heat molding and leads to a very different result.

An unpopular suggestion. Do not use a toe-cap or any other fit props to the first fit. In almost all cases you will get your best fit with your foot and actual riding sock only. That way the liner makes and exact negative of your foot. That is what you are looking for. The other devices create extra room (slop) and should not be used without good reason. 

After the first fit if you still have spot discomfort then you can do a second selective spot fit.

STOKED!


----------



## alxmlr789 (Jun 4, 2014)

Wiredsport said:


> Absolutely have your boots heat fit. If they have heat moldable liners they are designed to be molded. Normal pack-out is no substitution for heat molding and leads to a very different result.
> 
> An unpopular suggestion. Do not use a toe-cap or any other fit props to the first fit. In almost all cases you will get your best fit with your foot and actual riding sock only. That way the liner makes and exact negative of your foot. That is what you are looking for. The other devices create extra room (slop) and should not be used without good reason.
> 
> ...


Wired - What thickness socks should I be wearing while heat molding. I have a set of smartwool light PHD's and a set of Stoic socks that are by far the thinnest snow socks I own. 

From your experience what do you think is best?


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

alxmlr789 said:


> Wired - What thickness socks should I be wearing while heat molding. I have a set of smartwool light PHD's and a set of Stoic socks that are by far the thinnest snow socks I own.
> 
> From your experience what do you think is best?


Good question. Keep in mind that you are creating an exact impression of whatever you put in the boot during the fit process. So...If you fit with a thick sock and then wear a thin one riding the boot will have extra room. The opposite is true as well. If you fit with a thin sock and then wear a thick or multiple socks, the boot will be snug and possibly overly snug.

Best advice is to fit in the sock that you wear riding or a bit thinner (the latter will wedge you in there - my preference but, that's just me )


----------



## alxmlr789 (Jun 4, 2014)

Got it, thanks! I'll mold with a thin sock. 

One more question. If I am using a different insole, I should be heat molding with the insole I plan on riding with, or the stock one that comes with the boot? 

Both are similar in shape, but the Remind takes up a bit more volume.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

alxmlr789 said:


> Got it, thanks! I'll mold with a thin sock.
> 
> One more question. If I am using a different insole, I should be heat molding with the insole I plan on riding with, or the stock one that comes with the boot?
> 
> Both are similar in shape, but the Remind takes up a bit more volume.


This actually gets done quite a few different ways. Our preference: only the liner gets heated. Then _everything_ you will wear riding goes in the liner for the mold process...and nothing more.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

A note of explanation. It is good to understand the capabilities and properties of moldable liners. Not only will they redistribute liner material to the negative spaces of your foot, they will also compress during the process if the foot (and extras) dimensions require this. 

So one hypothical foot that is at or slightly smaller than the internal liner size may only lightly redistribute material, while a slightly larger hypothetical foot will both compress and redistribute. The larger foot will end up with a slightly thinner liner as the material will have compressed. Both will hold the resulting shapes. 

You will not need to do any extra doctoring unless an area of the foot (or combination of areas) exceeds the liner's fit depth. You can get some idea of how much room you are working with by putting your foot in the boot shell with no liner. 

Keep in mind that a liner will compress significantly but never completely.


----------



## hardasacatshead (Aug 21, 2013)

Hey Wiredsport!

Do you have a preferred way to heat mould without going into a shop? My wife bought me some new K2 Maysis' for christmas and I'm not going to get a chance to get to a shop before I use them so I was going to attempt to heat mould at home. Would a hairdryer do the trick? Thanks in advance dude. 

Sorry for the thread hijack OP! :hijack:


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Blow dryers can be used but they are less than ideal. Here is a snip from another thread:

The reason Blow dryers do not work as well for a full liner fit is that it is difficult to achieve a consistent temperature across the entire liner and as the heating is done form the outside, the most important inner portion of the liner is more difficult to warm safely and correctly. Also it is more likely that the liner will be overheated which can cause damage. 

If you have the opportunity you should get them done at a shop. It is worth it.


----------



## alxmlr789 (Jun 4, 2014)

Just left a shop and got my TM-two's molded and wow do they get soft and really create an exact fit of your foot.

I did not wear toe caps, and I have extremely wide feet. Everything feels great and all I wore was a Stoic lightweight ski sock.


----------



## hardasacatshead (Aug 21, 2013)

Wiredsport said:


> Blow dryers can be used but they are less than ideal. Here is a snip from another thread:
> 
> The reason Blow dryers do not work as well for a full liner fit is that it is difficult to achieve a consistent temperature across the entire liner and as the heating is done form the outside, the most important inner portion of the liner is more difficult to warm safely and correctly. Also it is more likely that the liner will be overheated which can cause damage.
> 
> If you have the opportunity you should get them done at a shop. It is worth it.


Yeah ok thanks mate, figured that'd be the case. I am a big advocate of buying boots in the shop but as I'm flying in and out of Africa for work it's near impossible to get to a shop, hence why the wife bought me some boots while I was at work from a store that'll give me a no questions asked refund if they don't work out. Will sort something out, or just wear them as is. Cheers!


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Wherever you are going will most likely have shops to do it. It's a half hour job. Most places won't charge, and if they do it'll be minimal. If you're not just doing a day trip just stop someplace the night before.


----------

